# DrirectX11 Nvidia PhysX tesselation und co. was macht es wirklich



## MiniMee (7. Oktober 2010)

Hai leutz ich habe ein kleines schickes video gefunden was alles mal einbisschen zeigt und veranschaulicht 
bildet euch eure meinung und sagt was dazu

LINK zum video


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Oktober 2010)

Hmm naja ist immerhin nur für Nvidia-Karten Nutzer.
Denke auch nicht "alles" ist mit den Physics gemacht.

Ich denke ein Haufen benutzt ATI die 5000er Reihe (denke ich mal).

ATI sollte ansatzweise was Ähnliches machen.


----------



## MiniMee (7. Oktober 2010)

ATI bzw AMD und NVIDIA scheinen ja nich zusammenarbeiten zu wollen
ich denke mal das die technologie in 1 - 2 jahren komplett ausgereift ist und auch in spielen voll zum einsatz kommt 

meiner auffassung nach vervolgt amd ja momentan den preis leistungs pfad
wobei Intel NVIDIA wohl erher nach pure performance suchen 

von daher denke ich nicht das sich amd zeit und kosten investiert um solche engines zu programmieren und daran rumzutüfteln


----------



## Knallfix (7. Oktober 2010)

Es hat schon was




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gf26ZhHz6uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Oktober 2010)

MiniMee schrieb:


> ATI bzw AMD und NVIDIA scheinen ja nich zusammenarbeiten zu wollen
> ich denke mal das die technologie in 1 - 2 jahren komplett ausgereift ist und auch in spielen voll zum einsatz kommt
> 
> meiner auffassung nach vervolgt amd ja momentan den preis leistungs pfad
> ...



Wie ihr "Intel" und "NVidia" immer zusammen sagt, auser, dass die aus Silizium Computerteile herstellen, haben beide Unternehmen jetzt nicht soviel gemein. 
NVidia hat mit der GTX460 P/L teschnisch nen Knüller hingelegt, besser spät als nie. Zu Intels Preispolitik möchte ich mich nicht äußern.


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

naja Fakt is das n Intel i5-760 vs. X4 955 etc. immer überlegen ist das schliesst auch die X6 nicht immer aus


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2010)

Zu allererst: Sämtliche DirectX11 Features, inklusive Tessalation, sind standardisiert und hardwareseitig bei beiden GPU-Herstellern vorhanden, somit also von beiden nutzbar. Nvidia hat einzig den "Vorteil" von PhysX, dass prinzipiell ne nette Geschichte ist aber derzeitig ungefähr so erfolgreich in praktische Projekte, aka Spiele,  integriert ist wie der Musikantenstadl bei unter 30jährigen beliebt.

PhysX läuft schon seit unzähligen Jahren und solange es eine proprietäre Software ist die die im Code vorhandene Multi-CPU-Rendering-Möglichkeit künstlich beschneidet wird sich das Ding genau gar nicht durchsetzen. CUDA kann man zu viel schöneren Dingen nutzen als PhysX, aber davon kriegt der gemeine Heimnutzer nix mit weil er keine professionellen CAD-Softwares oder 3D-Render-Software nutzt.

CPUs sind n ganz anderes Thema...


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage:

Wenn man PhysX als ATI Nutzer benutzt wird es ja von der CPU berechnet.
Braucht die CPU dann mehr Leistung? Ist es besser Nvidia mit PhysX zu nutzen
weil es mit der GraKa berechnet wird oder ist da auch ein großer Leistungsaufwand nötig?


----------



## Klos1 (8. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich ist das besser. Eine CPU kann das nicht im Ansatz so schnell, völlig egal, welche CPU. Schau dir mal die Benchmark-Unterschiede in Spielen an, die PhysX nutzen. Das sind Welten. Batman ist ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## MiniMee (8. Oktober 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Wenn man PhysX als ATI Nutzer benutzt wird es ja von der CPU berechnet.
> Braucht die CPU dann mehr Leistung? Ist es besser Nvidia mit PhysX zu nutzen
> weil es mit der GraKa berechnet wird oder ist da auch ein großer Leistungsaufwand nötig?



wie schon im viedeo erwähnt rechet die CPU nur das gröbste die GPU legt dann noch mit schatten efekkten vespiegelungen und anderen sehr kleinen bruchstücken nach 

in dem game Mirrors Edge kann man an manchen stellen die auswirkungen von PhysX sehr gut erkennen


----------



## OldboyX (8. Oktober 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Wenn man PhysX als ATI Nutzer benutzt wird es ja von der CPU berechnet.
> Braucht die CPU dann mehr Leistung? Ist es besser Nvidia mit PhysX zu nutzen
> weil es mit der GraKa berechnet wird oder ist da auch ein großer Leistungsaufwand nötig?



Man muss prinzipiell folgendes unterscheiden:

A) *CPU PhysX* (wird in sehr vielen Spielen verwendet- ca. *200 *um dort Physikeffekte darzustellen) wird bei JEDEM (egal welche Grafikkarte) auf der CPU berechnet. Ähnlich ist es bei Havok (ca. 300 Spiele) das eine Alternative Physik-Engine ist, die auch auf der CPU berechnet wird.

 *GPU-beschleunigtes PhysX *(wird in sehr wenigen Spielen verwendet, insgesamt sind es genau *18 Stück* über die letzten 10? Jahre - in diesem Video wird ausschließlich GPU-PhysX angepriesen, das aber in der Realität kaum bis gar nicht in Spiele integriert wird) wird bei Leuten mit Nvidia GPU auf der GPU berechnet und bei Leuten ohne Nvidia GPU MUSS es auf der CPU berechnet werden. Da jedoch der Code für Nvidia GPUs ausgelegt ist, führt das Ausführen auf der CPU meist unweigerlich dazu, dass die Leistung im Spiel dermaßen stark einbricht (auf unspielbar wenige FPS), dass man *OHNE *Nvidia GPU gezwungen ist, dieses Feature zu deaktivieren.

Zu  ist zusätzlich noch zu sagen, dass es diverse Artikel von Fachzeitschriften gibt, die behaupten es wäre möglich den "GPU-PhysX" Code auch einwandfrei und flüssig auf einer modernen CPU zu berechnen, doch Nvidia hat (verständlicherweise) kein Interesse den Code dafür zu optimieren (Multithreading, SSE, vectorizing usw.) da man sonst ja keinen Grund mehr hätte für diese 18 Spiele extra eine Nvidia GPU zu kaufen.

Alles andere was in diesem Video als "Nvidia" verkauft wird (i.e. Tesselation und DirectX 11 usw.) kann ATI genauso, wie Kyragan schon sagte.

PS: Ich bin kein Freund von GPU-beschleunigtem PhysX, da es mir nicht gefällt wenn eine Firma versucht proprietäre Features durchzusetzen, die nur auf einer bestimmten Hardware laufen um letztlich ein "Monopol" anzustreben. Da bin ich viel eher für offene Standards und wer die bessere Hardware/Treiber/etc. macht wird vom Kunden belohnt werden. Außderdem halte ich überhaupt nichts davon wegen ein paar kleinen optischen Effekten in 18 Spielen insgesamt (vlt. pro Jahr 1 solcher Titel der erscheint) extra eine Nvidia-Karte zu kaufen (außer die Nvidia-Karte ist sowieso zu diesem Zeitpunkt die beste Preis/Leistung in der jeweiligen Performanceklasse). Wenn jemand nicht gerade ausschließlich GPU-PhysX Titel spielt ist es meiner Meinung nach wenig intelligent eine Kaufentscheidung danach zu richten.


Edit:

Die Umfrage macht in dieser Form übrigens keinen Sinn, weil man nicht differenziert antworten kann und aus dem Ergebnis nicht hervorgeht ob nun Nvidia PhysX oder Tesselation oder DirectX 11 wichtig sein soll. Das alles in einen Topf zu werfen ist ausgemachter Unfug.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich besitze schon 3 Spiele die GPU PhysX unterstützen, und die Titel sind alle recht aktuell (2007-2009). Muss sagen, der Leistungseinbruch bei solchen Spielen ist schon gravierend wenn man mit ATI GPU versucht zu spielen.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Oktober 2010)

Finde PhysX auch cool. Vor allem bei Mafia 2. Für mich ist es definitiv ein Kriterium, dass in meiner Kaufentscheidung mit einfließen würde. Deswegen wäre meine Karte derzeit auch eine GTX460, wenn ich denn eine brauchen würde.
So lange meine GTX260 aber noch alles mitmacht, bleibe ich bei der.


----------



## Arosk (8. Oktober 2010)

Wie oben beschrieben wird PhysX auch von ATI benutzt. Deswegen brauch man keine Nvidia kaufen.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Oktober 2010)

Benutzt sicherlich nicht, da GPU-PhysX mit ATi Karten den Dienst verweigert. CPU-PhysX läuft mit allen Karten, kann aber bei weitem nicht so viel wie GPU-PhysX. AMD setzt auf offene Standards und favorisiert derzeit die Phsyik-Engine Bullet. Ob sich Bullet je durchsetzt steht in den Sternen.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Also ich besitze schon 3 Spiele die GPU PhysX unterstützen, und die Titel sind alle recht aktuell (2007-2009). Muss sagen, der Leistungseinbruch bei solchen Spielen ist schon gravierend wenn man mit ATI GPU versucht zu spielen.



Das sind dann wohl die einzigen 3 die in diesem Zeitraum rausgekommen sind (Mirror's Edge, Batman AA, Cryostatis und Mafia 2, wenn du 2010 mit reinrechnest denk ich - dann wäre da noch Dark Void, das aber als Spiel so schlecht ist, dass man es nicht weiter erwähnen brauch) 



			
				Klos schrieb:
			
		

> Finde PhysX auch cool. Vor allem bei Mafia 2. Für mich ist es definitiv ein Kriterium, dass in meiner Kaufentscheidung mit einfließen würde. Deswegen wäre meine Karte derzeit auch eine GTX460, wenn ich denn eine brauchen würde.
> So lange meine GTX260 aber noch alles mitmacht, bleibe ich bei der.



Ich würde derzeit auch eine GTX 460 kaufen, weil es einfach im Preissegment bis 200 Euro die beste Wahl ist. Aber wegen PhysX würde ich sie nie und nimmer kaufen. Wegen einem Spiel 1x pro Jahr und selbst dort nur ein "paar" Effekte die man zusätzlich noch mit nur einer GTX 460 keinesfalls auf "high" drehen kann, denn dafür ist eine einzelne GTX 460 zu schwach....naja. Hab Mafia 2 auf meiner 4870 gezockt und nichts verpasst, genauso wie keiner etwas verpasst, der es auf einer Konsole spielt.



			
				Arosk schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oben beschrieben wird PhysX auch von ATI benutzt. Deswegen brauch man keine Nvidia kaufen.



Nein, das ist nicht korrekt. PhysX wird von ATI nicht benutzt und nicht unterstützt. CPU PhysX läuft auf der CPU (Intel + AMD) und GPU PhysX läuft entweder auf einer Nvidia GPU ODER auf der CPU (Intel+AMD) wobei es dort entsprechend "schlecht" läuft, dass die Spiele dann eben ruckeln wenn man diese Effekte aktivieren will.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Benutzt sicherlich nicht, da GPU-PhysX mit ATi Karten den Dienst verweigert. CPU-PhysX läuft mit allen Karten, kann aber bei weitem nicht so viel wie GPU-PhysX. AMD setzt auf offene Standards und favorisiert derzeit die Phsyik-Engine Bullet. Ob sich Bullet je durchsetzt steht in den Sternen.



Auch nicht wirklich. GPU-PhysX kann nicht über die ATI Karte beschleunigt werden, sondern muss stattdessen über die CPU berechnet werden (wo es entsprechend langsam läuft und deshalb brechen die FPS ein). Den Dienst verweigert es nicht, nur weil man eine ATI Karte hat (und ältere GPU-PhysX Titel können mit modernen CPUs auch mal per "brute force" über die CPU flüssig laufen).

Der heimliche König bei den Physik-Engines ist derzeit eindeutig Havok (nur gibts da halt nicht diesen Marketing-Hype wie Nvidia ihn um PhysX veranstaltet). Dafür muss man sich nur diese Liste zu Gemüte führen und vor allem beachten wieviele AAA Titel diese Engine nutzen (sowohl PC als auch Konsolentitel): http://www.havok.com/index.php?page=available-games


----------



## Klos1 (8. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie oben beschrieben wird PhysX auch von ATI benutzt. Deswegen brauch man keine Nvidia kaufen.



ATI-Karten können das nicht. Und die CPU kann das nicht in dem Tempo machen, wie eine Grafikkarte. Von daher brauche ich schon eine Nvidia-Karte, wenn ich PhysX ohne gravierende Leistungseinbußen nutzen will.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> ATI-Karten können das nicht. Und die CPU kann das nicht in dem Tempo machen, wie eine Grafikkarte.* Von daher brauche ich schon eine Nvidia-Karte, wenn ich PhysX ohne gravierende Leistungseinbußen nutzen will.*



Auch hier wieder muss man (leider - an diesem Verwirrspiel ist wohl nicht zuletzt Nvidia Schuld) eben genau darauf hinweisen, dass dies AUSSCHLIEßLICH für GPU-beschleunigtes PhysX gilt (18 verfügbare Spiele insgesamt). Für CPU PhysX (das weit häufiger eingesetzt wird in ca. 200 Spielen) braucht man keine Nvidia-Karte, da dies IMMER auf der CPU berechnet wird (egal ob man eine Nvidia GPU hat oder nicht).


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Oktober 2010)

Also iwas stimmt mit eurer GPU-PhysX Liste nicht, Venetica zB. unterstützt auch GPUPhysX, ist 2009/2010 rausgekommen und du hast es nicht erwähnt...


----------



## Klos1 (8. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder muss man (leider - an diesem Verwirrspiel ist wohl nicht zuletzt Nvidia Schuld) eben genau darauf hinweisen, dass dies AUSSCHLIEßLICH für GPU-beschleunigtes PhysX gilt (18 verfügbare Spiele insgesamt). Für CPU PhysX (das weit häufiger eingesetzt wird in ca. 200 Spielen) braucht man keine Nvidia-Karte, da dies IMMER auf der CPU berechnet wird (egal ob man eine Nvidia GPU hat oder nicht).



Wenn ich von PhysX rede, dann rede ich von der Grafikkarte, da nur sie wirklich geeignet für solche Berechnungen ist. Wovon du redest ist 08/15-Zeugs, dass man halt heutzutage so gewöhnt ist. Wenn irgendwo nennenswerte Physik-Effekte eingebaut wurden, dann ist es dort, wo die Grafikkarte das rendern übernimmt, weil die nun mal dafür gebaut ist und eine CPU hier niemals das gleiche leisten kann.


----------



## OldboyX (9. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Also iwas stimmt mit eurer GPU-PhysX Liste nicht, Venetica zB. unterstützt auch GPUPhysX, ist 2009/2010 rausgekommen und du hast es nicht erwähnt...



Davon weiß ich nichts und davon steht auch nichts auf der Venetica Homepage z.B. Zudem listet Nvidia das Spiel auf ihrerer eigenen GPU-PhysX Liste nicht. Es kann gut sein, dass CPU-PhysX zum Einsatz kommt (genau wie bei Gothic z.B.), aber das ist eben nicht dasselbe. GPU-beschleunigtes PhysX hat der Titel aber nicht soweit mir bekannt. Ich konnte zwar ein Pre-Release Statement finden, in dem irgendwer das ankündigt, aber beim Test des Endproduktes in Bezug auf Performance usw. wird es mit keiner Silbe erwähnt in irgend einem Test und das Spiel läuft auf ATI und Nvidia gleich (schlecht), was bei GPU-PhysX unmöglich wäre.



Klos schrieb:


> Wenn ich von PhysX rede, dann rede ich von der Grafikkarte, da nur sie wirklich geeignet für solche Berechnungen ist. Wovon du redest ist 08/15-Zeugs, dass man halt heutzutage so gewöhnt ist. Wenn irgendwo nennenswerte Physik-Effekte eingebaut wurden, dann ist es dort, wo die Grafikkarte das rendern übernimmt, weil die nun mal dafür gebaut ist und eine CPU hier niemals das gleiche leisten kann.



Das kannst du natürlich halten wie du willst und es ist wahr, dass die GPU hochgradig parallelisierte Operationen viel schneller durchführen kann (wobei das eben dann nicht sofort bedeutet, dass sie für jegliche Art der Physikbereechnung besser taugt als eine CPU, die meisten Physiksachen werden nach wie vor auf der CPU berechnet). Es gibt auch Titel mit sehenswerter Physik auf der CPU, so ist es nun auch nicht und letztlich ist es nunmal irreführend, wenn du den Begriff PhysX synonym für ausschließlich GPU-beschleunigtes PhysX gebrauchst (worum es mir nun schon seit einigen Posts geht hier).

Hier Havok Debris (auf der CPU berechnet): http://www.youtube.c...h?v=NHh8O6d_6V8 Diese Technik kommt z.B. in Red Faction zum Einsatz (das Spiel das bekannt dafür ist alles zerstören zu können).
Hier Havok Clothing Demo (auf der CPU berechnet): http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Diese Effekte stehen dem Herumfliegen von Teilen oder dem Clothing in Mafia 2 (GPU-PhysX) nun auch in nichts nach. Gibt sicherlich auch noch Bullet-Videos, einfach Mal informieren.

Pauschal zu sagen, dass nennenswerte Physik-Effekte nur über die GPU (bzw. über GPU-beschleunigtes PhysX) integriert werden können halte ich für eine Falschaussage. Bei der großen Mehrzahl aller Spieler ist es sogar deutlich sinnvoller die Physik über die CPU laufen zu lassen, da die GPU sowieso am Limit ist und weitere Berechnungen hier sofort Einbußen in den FPS bedeuten, die CPU hingegen langweilt sich oft (gerade moderne Mehrkerner).

Auch ist es eben ein von Nvidia hausgemachtes Märchen, dass nur eine GPU solch "komplexe Berechnungen" überhaupt machen könnte. Diese Aussage wird natürlich von Nvidia GPU-PhysX untermauert, welches aber zu einem Großteil nur auf Nvidia GPUs läuft, weil es eben dafür optimiert wird und für CPUs überhaupt nicht (auch hierzu gibt es diverse professionelle Artikel im Internet, einfach mal informieren).

PS: Da Nvidia letzthin keine großflächig erfolgreichen GPUs am Markt hat und die Marktstellung von CUDA zunehmend durch offene Standards bedroht wird (z.B. OpenCL) hat man sich übrigens kürzlich entschlossen in Zukunft mit der eigenen Software auch CPUs besser zu unterstützen (CUDA x86 Compiler wurde angekündigt und die neue PhysX SDK wurde erstmals für die CPU etwas optimiert, was beispielsweise bei GPU-PhysX, wenn man es auf der CPU ausführt, einen Performanceschub von 400% gebracht hat. Quelle 1: http://www.computerb...gt-cuda-x86-an/ Quelle 2: http://www.geeks3d.c...h-simulation/).


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. Oktober 2010)

Gothic (denke du meinst Arcania Teil 4) ?

Hast du dir schonmal die schwebende Sprunganimation gesehen? ;D


----------



## OldboyX (9. Oktober 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Gothic (denke du meinst Arcania Teil 4) ?
> 
> Hast du dir schonmal die schwebende Sprunganimation gesehen? ;D



Nein, nicht Teil 4.


----------

